# Help! Silicone fail?



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd recently noticed some tiny air bubbles inside the silicone...this is a 120g tank...been running for more than a year now...bought it used and don't really know how old it is...likely a perfecto/miracle tank not 100% sure.
Here's the situation: 
the silicone is black...there's quite a few of tiny air bubbles ranging from 0.5mm to 1mm...and it pops when I poke it with a needle...it's more to the edge of the silicone not on the corner end where the glass seal.
Does anyone know what I'm talking about?? So far there are no leaks(knock on wood)...but I just want to know if I should worry about it...and the last thing I want to do is reseal the tank. Thanks for the help and advise.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Those air bubbles have probably been there since the tank was built. They're harmless, and I wouldn't recommend poking them with needles, since you might end up damaging the seal.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comforting advise/opinion.
You're probably right...I suspect it could be heat from the water temp (I had it set to 31c. now around 28c)...as heat expands?
I think over time the bubbles just grew larger.
I'm not going to do anything now...just wait and see.
I'm comfortable resealing it...just the hassle of doing the setup again...it'll be my last resort.
Once again, I really appreciate your comment.

Peter


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Comon, those bubbles are not going to expand and contract enough for you to notice, especially in only 3c difference. And once silicone has fully cured bubbles aren't going to appear in it. I'd say they've been there all along and you're just now noticing.

Is it clear silicone? It's possible that with age the silicone is fogging or growing algae, making the bubbles easier to see.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

the silicone is black...if it's there along I think I would've notice it...I'm sure it was never there...I'm very keen with these kind of things.
You're right, the temperature theory doesn't really make sense...as the silicone is too stiff to contract and expand. 
Thanks!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

peterpd99 said:


> the silicone is black...if it's there along I think I would've notice it...I'm sure it was never there...I'm very keen with these kind of things.
> You're right, the temperature theory doesn't really make sense...as the silicone is too stiff to contract and expand.
> Thanks!


Hmm okay, I can't think what it would be. Maybe as a cheap saftey feature you could pickup a water spill alarm?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah...worst come to worst...I'll just reseal the tank.
Thank you Will for your thoughts.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you're ever near Oakville you can brop in and buy (pickup only) inexpensive silicone here http://brichem.ca/. The product would be Bondaflex Sil 295 (Black) or Bondaflex SIL 100 (Clear). Because it's a warehouse price is before a retail markup.

I have a family member working here.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks again for all the info...i'll keep this in mind.
It's great to have members like you with such helping attitudes...which makes this hobby so much more enjoyable!!!
Cheers,
Peter


----------

